# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  فوائد الجزر السحريه

## الوردة الاردنية

لا تتوقف فائدة الجزر عند المقولة الشهيرة “الجزر يقوي النظر” فحسب، فهو غذاءٌ متكامل للجسم كله. ويُعرف بأنه مضادٌ جيدٌ للأكسدة، ويحمي الجسم من البكتيريا والالتهابات المتعددة، وهو غنيٌ جداً بفيتامين (أ) الذي له دورٌ مهم في صحةِ وسلامةِ الجلد.
والأهم ان الجزر غذاءٌ جيدٌ ومفيدٌ لصحةِ البشرةِ والشعرِ والعينين، وله دورٌ رئيسيٌ في وسائل التجميل.
واليك سيدتي أهم فوائد الجزر لبشرتك:
- يَمد البشرةَ بالنضارة وذلك لأنه غني بفيتامين (أ) الذي يساعد على نمو الجلد ويعطيها الصحة والنضارة اللازمة.
- يُزيل عصير الجزر التعب من البشرةِ اذا تمّ دهنه لمدة عشرون دقيقةٍ مما يجعلها أكثر صفاءً.
- يُخلّص عصير الجزر البشرة من الشحوب اذا تمّ شُربُه على الريقِ بطريقةٍ منتظمةٍ كلّ صباح.
- يَجعل الجزر البشرةَ تميلُ إلى اللون الأسمرِ البرتقالي تبعاً للونه البرتقالي الناتجِ عن تركيز مادة الكارتين فيه.
- يُعتبر الجزر مضاداً جيداً للبقعِ والشوائبِ التي تُصيب البشرة .
- يُعالج تشققات الجلد. فخليطٌ من عصيرِ حبةِ جزرٍ متوسطةِ الحجمِ وملعقتين كبيرتين من عسلِ النحلِ الطبيعي تُدهن على الجلد وتُشطف بالماءِ الفاترِ بعد ربعِ ساعةٍ تُخلّصهُ من التشققاتِ.
-يُساعد عصير الجزر على التّخلص من آثار الشمس التي تصيب البشرة ويجعلها تستعيد نضارتها بسرعة.
- يُزيل التجاعيد التي تُصيب الوجه والجبين لأنه يقوم بتجديد الأنسجة والخلايا الميتة باعتباره غنياً بمادة الكاروتين التي تقوم بذلك.

----------


## &روان&

معلومات  جزرية حلوة يسلمو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلمو لمرورك الحلو

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

مشكورة على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## محمد العزام

حلو والله معلومات مفيدة للجزر 

انا من النوع الي بحب اكله 


يسلموا الوردة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمرورك حبيبتي والمطر ومحمد العزام
معناته يا محمد هلا بتصير تحب اكله اكثر بعد هالمعلومات

----------


## دموع الغصون

فوائد رائعة 
انا كتير بحب الجزر 
مشكورة وردة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلمو لمرورك

----------

